

Design Philosophy - brandonhsiao
http://www.paulgraham.com/design.html

======
chrisduesing
"It's so obviously superior to the Cadillac that a child could tell it's
better."

I won't argue that the 911 was a superior engineering feat, and probably
driving experience, but presuming children aren't driving them he must be
saying its so obvious it carries through to looks. If that is the supposition,
I disagree. Nothing wrong with the 911, but that caddy looks baller. I would
rather be seen driving down the street in that any day.

